# Furnace Not Igniting



## deanofadmission (Sep 22, 2014)

Ignitor/Burners not consistently lighting. It sometimes works, sometimes doesn't. Fan always runs. Thermostat is fine. The LED error light doesn't blink, it's just constantly red. It's a Bryant Plus 90 furnace.


----------



## heatingrepairchicago (Nov 8, 2014)

flame sensor? gotta be a low voltage control if not. psi sw's etc. check em up


----------



## airtrackinc (Feb 12, 2014)

The hot surface ignition switch may fail for a variety of reasons. It may just be the part has run its lifecycle. The ignition switch has a lifespan of about three to five years. Another reason this switch may fail can be due to improper handling. Running the switch too high may also result in premature failure.


----------

